# Graco Tex spray help!!!



## Andersoncarpentry (Dec 24, 2018)

I purchased a used Graco texspray compact HP sprayer and have never used one before I’ve sprayed a lot of rock with a hopper gun but I got it tonight and was trying to get it to work. 
1. The onboard compressor seems to run good but the air just leaks out of the exhaust on the pump constantly, when I turn the air on at the gun the pump stops running. 
2. When the pump is running it doesn’t seem like it would be enough(not a steady flow) 
3. I hooked an additional air supply up to the other port on the machine and it just leaks out of the pump as soon as it’s plugged in. 
Any help would be wonderful, like I said very new to me and I might just be doing something wrong thanks!!


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Andersoncarpentry said:


> I purchased a used Graco texspray compact HP sprayer and have never used one before I’ve sprayed a lot of rock with a hopper gun but I got it tonight and was trying to get it to work.
> 1. The onboard compressor seems to run good but the air just leaks out of the exhaust on the pump constantly, when I turn the air on at the gun the pump stops running.
> 2. When the pump is running it doesn’t seem like it would be enough(not a steady flow)
> 3. I hooked an additional air supply up to the other port on the machine and it just leaks out of the pump as soon as it’s plugged in.
> Any help would be wonderful, like I said very new to me and I might just be doing something wrong thanks!!


You can buy a fairly complete rebuild kit for these. I had a similar one which lost mud pressure. the backflow valves had worn and were not holding mud pressure. Mud is pretty hard on spray equipment. It wears parts out pretty quickly. I would order a kit and figure on spending a full day pulling as much of it apart as you can , cleaning everything, looking for leaks in the seals , connections, and hoses, and replacing the valving. Run water through the hoses to make sure there is no mud buildup. Sometimes mud even gets down the air hoses and dries up.


----------

